# Is your man handy?



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Mine made me swoon yesterday when he fixed my water heater. :circle:

And then I thought about it...in my 6 unit building, 4 of the women are with men who are handy with tools (and the other two are single). 

So my unscientific theory is that ladies love handy guys. 

Do you have a handy man?


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> My man can make my sin rise
> Sprinkle me with dew
> Cover me with chocolate and a strawberry or two
> 
> ...


Definitely a keeper!:smthumbup:


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes my man is very handy. He works in the building trade and can do anything...he's my hero! 

When I first met him it was the late 1980's and he was re-roofing a house i was renting and luckily little wee shorts were all the rage. He was 23 yeard old and a surfer, he had a shell type thing around his neck, he was shirtless and in these tiny shorts and a builders pouch... he's always had great legs... remember it like it was yesterday... Sigh!

I knew he'd be mine right then there


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

If by handy you mean, earns enough to hire others to do the big stuff... then yes, my wife has married a "handy" man.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

waiwera said:


> in these tiny shorts and a builders pouch


you sure that was a builders pouch? :scratchhead:
or was he just glad to see you


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes he is. I'm not averse to a man who isn't if there is money to hire other people to do the work! But yeah it's nice to just have someone there who can just take care of things right then.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

My husband is so handy ... at one time... we bought a truck in literal peices, we didn't have alot of money, but he wanted that 79 Shortbed Chevy, it had all these new parts ($2000 in all)....for $700 ....the catch...it had to be hauled home & put together....It was very funny... the Cab was being used as a Dog box for a Makita when we got to the Guys house... 

What a project.... so I watched my husband & a buddy literally put this Truck together, rebuilt the motor, transmission, paint job...took a bunch of man power to connect that cab to the bed... he was so darn proud of that truck. We used to spend hours in the junkyard with our little wagon & little boy getting special parts to make it look good. WHat strange memories we have, I helped him too. 

He built our kids (2) 2 Story Clubhouses with a bucket come along, a trapped door at the top, sand box underneath at 2 different houses, we used to get that Handy Man Magazine- where he got that idea. It helped sell our 1st house, I told the people I want so much or I am taking the playset... they wanted it - we got our price. 

He built a chimney, installed Ductwork, layed cement, because of my lust for windows, many occasions I had him taking the sawzall -to put new windows in where there wasn't any. I like alot of light in my house! So many projects over the years. This is one of the ways we saved $$... being do it yourselfers - in near everything. 

I've seen him out in that garage....he'd have the engine on the floor...maybe the gas tank & ran into some problem ....having trouble getting it back in... I'd be thinking "OH you did it now"!! Need t call someone ..... I've seen him construct his own tools to get himself out of some of these difficult jobs... always amazed he is able to do this, I would never have the patience, I would blow the garage up! 

Once I heard a loud BANG, I thought it was a gun shot & here he was messing with the muffler. He uses torches to fix our trampolines, he does it all. 

I don't even worry anymore, I know the man can handle it . It may take a day or 2, but he always finishes that job.. whatever he starts.

Love having my handy man. Worth his weight in gold.








No that's not my husband - but his took belt looks just like that - he uses his leveler alot too. Seems we are always looking for the Stud finder too, alot of jokes about that .


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Browncoat said:


> If by handy you mean, earns enough to hire others to do the big stuff... then yes, my wife has married a "handy" man.


Absolutely! Hiring professionals for the big stuff (and things that could make your house go boom! in the night) is plenty handy! Leaves more time for other handy pursuits, too.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Browncoat!! I agree I'm a engineer and could do most of the work........SCREW THAT my days off are for fun not working around the house. 

I pay people!!


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh, yes. My husband can build or fix just about anything. I think he looks so sexy when he's working on something...especially when he's sweaty and shirtless.:smthumbup:

My man has hands of gold.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

OhGeesh said:


> Browncoat!! I agree I'm a engineer and could do most of the work........SCREW THAT my days off are for fun not working around the house.
> 
> I pay people!!


We are more like this now, once we became debt free about 7 yrs ago, we eased up. He accually took his truck to the mechanic 2 times in the last year. But all that work in the past helped us save for our dream house ...even cut our mortgage repayment years in half. But true, we spent too much time on projects, I think if we could live it all over again, we might have gotten more help - -and had a little bit more FUN.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm handy. 

But, my wife is learning. She works on her own Harley with just a touch of help.

Now has her own set of Craftsman tools.

She just doesn't get the concept of a torque wrench, but we're working on it.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Mistys dad said:


> I'm handy.
> 
> But, my wife is learning. She works on her own Harley with just a touch of help.
> 
> ...


dont worry, you will teach her how to torque them nutz


----------



## HaHa (Oct 1, 2010)

My husband retired from the Navy April 1st this year. He is now building our retirement home with his own two hands. I feel the urge to take off his tool belt regularly 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

When he gets out his power drill, and asks me to see if something looks straight or whatever he's doing, all I see is those flexed forearms, his masculine shoulders, and how he's rocking his jeans with his serious "getting things done" look. I love how he waits a short time before using power tools, to allow me to get to another room, because I hate the noise. It's okay, I acknowledge that I'm pathetic in this area. Made a thread about it a little while ago. I have big respect for anyone who masters home projects - male or female. I can't even get beyond the third step of a ladder without freezing. Let alone get to the top of a ladder and start using tools and whatnot.

I find it attractive. Batman and his utility belt. mhm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

OhGeesh said:


> Browncoat!! I agree I'm a engineer and could do most of the work........SCREW THAT my days off are for fun not working around the house.
> 
> I pay people!!


While I can pay for others to do the stuff, I find it is well worth my while to do some of it myself. My wife loves it amd makes darn sure I know it.

Multiply by a million if one of the projects involves me teaching one of our kids how to do it.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes, he is the jack of all trades  He's remodeled one complete bath in our home and he's almost done with our brand new master bath. He has done everything in that bath -- Framing it out, rough plumbing it, laying all the flooring and tile, etc. He also built our bedroom set (bed and dresser). He's a carpenter by trade, he's a tile setter full time, he's a plumber & electrician when he needs to be. 

Being ADHD, the more projects for him, the better... He can't sit still for any real length of time.


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh yeah!!!! He is great!!! And I am starting to learn too. I could now put up drywall, lay tile, fix the window regulators on my car, mow the lawn, put up a ceiling fan, paint an entire house, and fix a running toilet if I ever needed to! 

But since he is around, he does most of it but I do help. We just finished tiling the upstairs bathroom this weekend. It's great. I love it.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm handy I fix everything refrig,washer, dryer, all cars ,put a roof on my house,etc,etc.

my idea is if you can do it yourself then you should!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Mostly out of cheapness and raw frustration of other people screwing it up, yes. E. g. a dryer with a blown clock switch is maybe $10-20 to fix or $110 to call someone IF they ever show up. Or taking apart a Badger dispose-all down to the motor is maybe an hour's work or $90 to replace the unit.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

3leafclover said:


> It goes a little beyond admiration, though, and into turn-on territory. I think it's sexy. I'm sure there's probably some primitive evolutionary wiring at work with this...like handy man/woman = able to build shelter, grow food and make spears to protect me from mountain lion lol. It doesn't seem to matter to my more modern female brain that I could do all those things.


I've always said my guy is the one I'd want with me if I were stuck on a deserted island...building a palm frond and sticks lean-to, check...figuring out how to make a spear and catch fish, check...opening coconuts, check...:rofl:

Maybe it was all those years of Gilligan's Island and MacGuyver that makes me hot for a handy man.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Runs like Dog said:


> Mostly out of cheapness and raw frustration of other people screwing it up, yes. E. g. a dryer with a blown clock switch is maybe $10-20 to fix or $110 to call someone IF they ever show up. Or taking apart a Badger dispose-all down to the motor is maybe an hour's work or $90 to replace the unit.


timer switches are expensive at least mine was over 100$ when the timer switch goes bad I buy a used dryer on craigs list for 50$ its cheaper.:smthumbup:


----------



## livnlearn (Mar 5, 2012)

eh...he's okay. Definitely no Bob Vila. I'd give the same "eh" answer if asked if I am a good homemaker. The anal gene bypassed us both, so all is good.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm pretty frickin handy. I work on our cars. Built a small hay barn and fences for our horses. Lots of things like that, and house repairs etc... But I definitely get the feeling that no matter how handy I am I'm not as handy as her dad.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

when I first read the title I thought this was about masterbation!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Hubs is super handy. He fixes everything in the house and does upgrades himself.

Probably saved us THOUSANDS in repairs/upgrades the past 3 years. 

He likes doing it too.

He's a mechanic, so that is handy  Never have to worry about car problems!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I know Ill get grief for this but my wife is the handy person and I'm just terrible at fixing things or making things

she actually finished the basement, I helped but she did the really complicated stuff like the walls and ceiling

oh well, we play to our strengths


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> I know Ill get grief for this but my wife is the handy person and I'm just terrible at fixing things or making things
> 
> she actually finished the basement, I helped but she did the really complicated stuff like the walls and ceiling
> 
> oh well, we play to our strengths


That was my mom and stepdad....and he was in construction! :rofl:


----------



## Peachy Cat (Apr 15, 2012)

Interesting discussion!

My Dad was extremely handy--he could do everything. We had a small farm in Florida when I was growing up and he did everything from break horses, milk cows, build fences, repair tractors, add a room (or two) to the house, all of it. I grew up thinking all men were naturally handy.

My BF is not particularly handy--he was raised by a single Mom and had ZERO male role models. No one was there to teach him how to repair a car or a water heater. The trade off is that he's really sensitive and sweet. He's not prissy, by any stretch, but he's got a very soft side that's easily visible.

I'm the handy one. I learned a lot from my Dad!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

livnlearn said:


> Definitely no Bob Vila.


thats a good thing.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Everyone had to learn something about all the equipment; balers, combines, silos, water pumps, engines, tractors, plows, threshers, milking machines, air compressors, irrigation, electric fences, heaters and fans, sprayers..


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

OH YES. He fixes things and it makes me hot 

(He's an engineer.)


----------



## tiredandout (Jun 1, 2011)

I am the handyman in our house. 

My husband is not particularly good with his hands, nor does he understand much about common household handyman stuff. I am the one to change lamps, fix radiators, maintain bikes etc. as well as patch up clothes. 

However, my husband is extremely _clever_ about things. He'll figure out how to wiggle something out of place or fiddle with buttons to make a once unoperable thing pop back to life. When given some handywork, he might seem helpless at first but then he takes on the task like a puzzle and ends up with a solution that is unique, and most of the time ingenious, to reach the desirable outcome — when I would've just done the same thing in a much more conventional, albeit fool-proof way.

In the end, I love to watch my husband learn, experiment and invent his wonderful solutions!

(Nowadays I do. In the beginning of our relationship I was quicker to just want to tell him the "right way" to do things. Glad I grew out of that.  )


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i am very handy. i used to run shifts at manufacturing facilities and i learned to fix equipment, weld, and do whatever to keep the line running. i wil tackle just about anything around the house with the exception of major electrical stuff


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I am also the handyman in our house. Hubby tries, he really really does, but his brain just doesn't work that way. For one thing, he is far too careful with things. Last night we were painting our deck and I had to show him how to use the roller, because he was very carefully and methodically rolling it slowly up and down each board. At that rate we would have been done around 3 am. He also just doesn't seem to know how to use tools sometimes. I had to demonstrate how the paint scrapers we have work - they have two blades and can be used going back and going forth. He was trying to pry the paint off with it. Many times things he 'fixes' have to be fixed properly by me.

He can figure things out if given enough time. He is very frugal so hates paying for repairmen, so when we bought a dishwasher he figured out how to install it. I had to figure out why it was leaking in three places, but he did figure out how to get it running


----------



## Mrs.K (Apr 12, 2012)

My husband is really handy! We have never had a repairman come to our house for anything. Even many years ago when we rented the landlord would always ask him to do the work if something needed to be fixed and just take it off the rent.

He has taught me a lot about fixing stuff. I also love it because when I am going to sew something (like when I made my own cloth diapers) I told him my vision and he made my pattern.


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

When we bought our home I replaced our sink faucets. I had the hardest time. There was some manufacturer defect. I took it back to Ace and they couldn’t attach the flex hose to the union. I didn’t feel like a complete idiot. I took down our security bars and that took a lot of work… I am without a doubt NOT NOT NOT a handy man. I do my best though and hopeI don’t make things worse.

I even pay to have my oil changed.. speaking of, it is due now. Like some of the others here, I like to spread my wealth around. I work to long some days to go home any try to fix thing that I have no idea what I am doing.

My dad was mr. fix it. He could do ANYTHING and everything. It was a shame he was never around to teach me anything. Just not his family. He left us for another life/woman half way across the country.


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

My nephew is a teenager and like HIS dad, He can fix most anything. Last Summer him and some friends built a huge BBQ pit. One that is on a trailor. They sold it for $3,000 dollars. He can weld and pretty much anything else. He is a smart kid. My sister did good


----------



## gav (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm pretty handy, and I know my wife loves that.

She tells everyone, including the kids, that I can fix anything. And for the most part it's true.

My youngest asked me once if I knew how to build a house, and I told him yes. Then that summer I built a cabin and he was in awe...

That said, I'm not afraid to hire it out or just throw other stuff away...


----------



## reset button (Mar 14, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> I am also the handyman in our house. Hubby tries, he really really does, but his brain just doesn't work that way. For one thing, he is far too careful with things. Last night we were painting our deck and I had to show him how to use the roller, because he was very carefully and methodically rolling it slowly up and down each board. At that rate we would have been done around 3 am. He also just doesn't seem to know how to use tools sometimes. I had to demonstrate how the paint scrapers we have work - they have two blades and can be used going back and going forth. He was trying to pry the paint off with it. Many times things he 'fixes' have to be fixed properly by me.
> 
> He can figure things out if given enough time. He is very frugal so hates paying for repairmen, so when we bought a dishwasher he figured out how to install it. I had to figure out why it was leaking in three places, but he did figure out how to get it running


Sounds like my hubby... he is not handy but I am, he is more of a social person than a technical person. He does try, but often ends up calling someone else (friend/relative) to help or we hire someone. I dont' care, just glad he is good at being a husband, father, friend, and lover...obviously we don't hire these jobs out:smthumbup::rofl:


----------



## mompres (May 1, 2012)

This question caught me on a bad day. The answer is unequivocally no! He used to try and I always appreciated that. I agree that a stong, capable man is a huge turn on, expecially one with strong arms. Now my husband doesn't even try anymore and it's frustrating the heck out of me. On top of that he gets really angry when I say that we need to hire someone. Well lots of things broke recently and we were at an impasse so I finally, this week, called around and hired a bunch of people. It cost $369 to replace the silly plastic handle on the dryer and the latch and lock on the washer. I have the dishwasher repairman coming tomorrow. Next week I'll buy a new ceiling fan and call someone about the windows that are slipping. He's so angry at me but the things have to get fixed. I handle all the electronic things but never learned really about mechanical things. I wish I could teach my son more but I do what I can. What he does know he's learned from me.


----------



## cory275 (Aug 11, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOO.... my hubs is USELESS when it comes to fixing ANYTHING. but i was a sculpture major in college so i'm pretty handy... give me a mig welder and i'll go to town. but i am very gravitated towards dexterous and skilled men... perhaps that's a reason i gravitated to that major. sigh... makes me miss the smell of burnt stuff and wood chips... mmm... i like dirty boys.. too bad my hubs is wayyy wussy.


----------



## SabrinaBlue (Apr 18, 2012)

My man is handy with all kinds of things. Sometimes he's handy with household stuff, like the A/C and the toilet. And sometimes he's handy with things I have no talent for, like lacing up my wedding dress, or sewing up the tear in my work slacks this morning. A man of many talents, he is!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I just rewired a set of Dre Beats. They're pretty ghetto, on the inside. And not in a good way. One wire was badly soldered, another was globbed up, the gauges wrong and weren't tucked right to handle the strain. So it all had to go.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Watching YouTube has made me more handy. I recently replaced the side mirror on my F150 which involved completely dismantling the door. YouTube showed me how but my wife doesn't need to know that


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

norajane said:


> Mine made me swoon yesterday when he fixed my water heater. :circle:
> 
> And then I thought about it...in my 6 unit building, 4 of the women are with men who are handy with tools (and the other two are single).
> 
> ...


He worked as an independent contractor.
Very handy. Many people praised his work.
I took his screwdriver when I went to visit him in his rehab facility and he was very happy to see it. Told me I could keep it for him, along with his sweatshirt with his company name and logo on it, and his Thermos bottle and his little blunt box cutter and a gadget that is a magnet to detect metal, and his beer opener on the same chain. Hope he will be able to use all of these things again in the future.


----------



## MrsKy (May 5, 2012)

My husband is only a little bit handy. He can do basic stuff.

One of the reasons we rent is we don't have to worry about repairs.

It makes me swoon when my husband lifts heavy things for me...especially with his shirt off.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

As a man, I love to tinker on things around the house and will untiringly work on it. But when I start getting richly gritched at for attempting to do something that the lady of the house hasn't a clue about how to do, then I can become about as complacent as the next guy by telling her, "don't like how I'm doing it? Then call Sears! I've got far better things to be doing with my time!"


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

My hubby just fixed my car and saved us about $500. I'm so glad he's handy. :smthumbup:


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

The carpet cleaner is completely disassembled in order to remove a shredded water pump drive belt. Score one for Bissel making a unit that's fairly easy to break down. Minus one for designing one that needed to be broken down to swap out one small (3" diameter) belt. There's another belt for the brush roller and this one, sensibly is a toothed belt. They should have made the water pump belt


----------



## Jimena (May 28, 2012)

YES!
Last week my hubby fixed a leaky toilet tank. Right now he's teaching himself how to change the brakes on our car via YouTube. I'm pretty handy myself. We helped roof my parents house and do all the landscaping together.


----------



## chattycathy (Aug 19, 2011)

Not in the least, whatsoever, microscopically.

He is not into sports either.


----------



## donewithit (Apr 7, 2010)

:rofl:YES my hubby is handy and it is a HUGE turn on. He can fix any car (just helped our son rebuild his volkswagen golf,,by helped I mean...DID IT FOR HIM pretty much)..the ceramic tile in our house is laid perfectly (on his first attempt) and five years later..not a crack in site..he put our windows in..saved us thirteen grand in labour on that one...

hubby is a millwright and an electrician. if it has a motor or any kind of working part..he is the man for the job..

HOWEVER (god i hope he doesnt read here..lol) he is NOT good with any decorating or finish work on wood ect..

if he paints a room..i always touch up the next day so not to hurt his feelings..and ONCE a few years ago he put up crown molding in one of our rooms. it looked AWFUL ..ever seam showed..and they were not matched up well..he used BATHROOM CAULKING to fill the short spots..:rofl: but i could not hurt his feelings...so i waited till three weeks later when he was out of town for two days for a union meeting..and i had someone come in and rip it all out and replace it properly..lol..he still hasnt noticed..


----------

